# [SOLVED] dvds won't play (copy protection issue?)



## _annie_ (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm having trouble getting dvds to play on my PC. Games work just fine but It refuses to play legitimately purchased movies/tv shows. The discs are always recognized, they just wont play.

I've attempted to play multiple dvds with a variety of programs:

*Windows media Player shows this error: 

_'Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because there is a problem with digital copy protection between your DVD drive, decoder, and video card. Try installing an updated driver for your video card.'
_
(my video card driver is indeed, up to date)

*Media Player classic just says: _'Copy Protect fail'_

*Windows media center says _'The DVD may be in use by another application. If all other application are closed, the display resolution may need to be lowered or the display connection type may not support playback of the dvd'_

(Lowering the resolution didn't help)

*Nero showtime usualy tells me: _'Playback is impossible because CSS copy protection failed'_ 

*VLC and Power dvd don't even display error messages.


I've selected the correct reigon via device manager. I have the k-lite codec pack installed, and I fiddled with the dvd decoder settings a bit. I don't really know what else to do. Can someone please help me out?

System Specs are as follows:

*OS: Windows 7 32-bit Home Premium 
GPU: Powercolor Radeon HD5670 1GB 
ODD: Samsung SH-S223C SATA DVDRW Drive 
MONITOR: BenQ G2420HD 24 Inch Widescreen LCD Monitor *
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB ST31000528AS 
RAM: Mushkin 996768 Silverline PC3-10666 (2x2GB) DDR3 
CPU: Intel Core i5 760 
PSU: Corsair VX-550 Power Supply
MOBO: ASRock H55M-LE Motherboard

Thanks for your time


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: dvds won't play (copy protection issue?)*

It sounds like you are playing a DVD from a different Region then the one the DVD player is set to.


----------



## _annie_ (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: dvds won't play (copy protection issue?)*

Thanks for your reply but as I said, The correct region is selected. All the dvds I have attempted to play are region 4, and thats what the player is set to.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: dvds won't play (copy protection issue?)*

Have you tried

A) Playing the DVDs on another computer?

B) Using a different DVD drive in your system?


----------



## _annie_ (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: dvds won't play (copy protection issue?)*

Yeah they work fine in my Dad's laptop (also running windows 7). And I only have one dvd drive.


----------



## Trapdoorscience (Mar 4, 2011)

how long has it been since the last time you updated your firmware for the Samsung SH-S223C SATA DVDRW ?

What this sounds like to me is that the default player for your dvds is having trouble reading them because of the copyright protection. But some media players will keep trying to read it until they are stopped. So while your trying to run it in media programs like VLC, Nero, or PowerDVD etc., they wont play it because it's being seen as busy, or being run by another program like Windows media player, or whatever the default player is for playing your dvds. What I would suggest is to open up task manager, view the processes, put in your dvd and see what program activates during the autorun process. If you stop that process by terminating that process tree, you might be able to get it to work in another program like VLC. I don't know if this will work, but it might, just a suggestion anyway.


----------



## _annie_ (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: dvds won't play (copy protection issue?)*

I ended up fixing the problem by reseting my DRM. Thanks to everyone who responded though, you helped me eliminate a bunch of different possibilities, I appreciate your help


----------

